# Why are the wars of beleriand counted as 6? How is it different from other beleriand wars?



## Turin_Turambar (Sep 30, 2021)

1-first battle
2-dagor-nuin-giliath
3-dagor aglareb
4-dagor bragollach
5-nirnaeth arnoediad
6-war of wrath
Why are these 6 wars of beleriand separated from the others, although there were many wars of beleriand? What distinguishes these 6 wars from the others? And why are wars such as the fall of the gondolin the sack of nargothrond the battle of tumhalad the battle of lammoth not included in these 6 wars?


----------

